#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-06
<Guest2099> putas
<dankles> which environment variable needs to be enabled for 17.04 to work with hidpi?
<Guest37540> im new to this can people help me?
<ethicalhacker> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<kalle_> hi anyone here who runs mate on PI3
<kalle_> anybody here ata all ???
<bobe> probably.
<kalle_> I run Mate on a PI 3 device, but when i try to update it fails
<kalle_> sudo apt upgrade
<bobe> we'll need to know the error message
<kalle_> ok...I will check outagain tomorrow and post it
<kalle_> the only thing I rember is that it complains that the boot disk can not be found (but it is)
<kalle_> or /boot (the path)
<kalle_> Filesystem     1K-blocks     Used Available Use% Mounted on
<kalle_> dev               413448        0    413448   0% /dev
<kalle_> none            14661092  5617828   8275472  41% /
<kalle_> tmpfs             424200      444    423756   1% /dev/shm
<kalle_> tmpfs             424200    11784    412416   3% /run
<kalle_> tmpfs               5120        4      5116   1% /run/lock
<kalle_> tmpfs             424200        0    424200   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<kalle_> tmpfs              84840       28     84812   1% /run/user/1000
<bobe> seems like /boot isn't mounted, try "mount /boot"
<kalle_> its not in fstab....what device shall I mount to /boot ?
<kalle_> NAME        MAJ:MIN RM  SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<kalle_> sda           8:0    1 29,8G  0 disk
<kalle_> └─sda1        8:1    1 29,8G  0 part /media/kalle/usb
<kalle_> loop0         7:0    0  3,5G  1 loop
<kalle_> mmcblk0     179:0    0 14,5G  0 disk
<kalle_> ├─mmcblk0p1 179:1    0  127M  0 part /media/kalle/039A-8F2F
<kalle_> └─mmcblk0p2 179:2    0 14,3G  0 part /media/kalle/berryboot
<kalle_> kalle@rasperle:/media/kalle/berryboot/data/MODIFIED-Mate.img$ ll
<kalle_> total 88
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x 14 root  root   4096 Jan  1  1970 ./
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  4 root  root   4096 Jan  1  1970 ../
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root   4096 Feb  4 16:41 bin/
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  5 root  root   4096 Feb  4 17:11 etc/
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root   4096 Feb  4 16:40 home/
<kalle_> drwxrwxr-x  3 kalle kalle  4096 Feb  4 16:41 lib/
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root   4096 Feb  4 16:40 media/
<kalle_> drwx------  3 root  root   4096 Feb  4 16:57 root/
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root   4096 Feb  4 16:41 sbin/
<kalle_> drwxrwxrwt  9 root  root   4096 Feb  6 21:37 tmp/
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  6 root  root   4096 Feb  4 16:42 usr/
<kalle_> drwxr-xr-x  9 root  root   4096 Feb  4 17:05 var/
<kalle_> -r--r--r-- 28 root  root      0 Jan  1  1970 .wh..wh.aufs
<kalle_> drwx------  2 root  root   4096 Jan  1  1970 .wh..wh.orph/
<kalle_> drwx------  2 root  root  32768 Feb  4 16:43 .wh..wh.plnk/
<kalle_> this is the image folder  folder in berryboot...I am not sure if this helps
<bobe> the boot partition would be mmcblk0p1, but i'm not sure since i have no experience with berryboot at all and don't know how id handles stuff
<kalle_> I do not understand this mount
<kalle_> none on / type aufs (rw,relatime,si=335e3003)
<bobe> me neither :p
<kalle_> thats good...i thought I am the dummy
<kalle_> none            14661092  5617828   8275472  41% /
<kalle_> but something is mounted on /
<kalle_> lol
<kalle_> ahhh maybe that is a ram-disk
<bobe> it's unionfs, probably somethign like taking the SD card, mounting it readonly. then mount an (empty) external disk on top of that and write all changes there, to gain space and reduce writes on the SD card
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-07
<ubuntu-mate> salve a tutti
<ubuntu-mate> c'è qualcuno?
<ubuntu-mate> hi to everyone
<ubuntu-mate> anybody awake?
<Astro7467> !ask | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-mate> i need to know how to use ubuntu mate i'm a newbie
<ubuntu-mate> i would like to install wine.. how should i proceed?
<Astro7467> WINE is available through the Software Boutique (click software on the welcome screen)
<Astro7467> search for wine and you can install WINE or PlayOnLinux
<Astro7467> alternatively, if you have a Windows license, you can install VirtualBox which will let you run a Virtual Machine with full Windows install
<blackwater> hello good people of #ubuntu-mate
<blackwater> is it possible to use a different panel than mate-panel, in ubuntu mate, such as xfce4-panel?
<blackwater> I can manually run xfce4-panel, but if I put it in my ~/.profile, I get unexpected behavior where the window manager doesn't load properly (no borders on windows)
<IrcDroidClient> what's the ssh default password?
<nomic> passwords are set by the  user
<nomic> there is no default
<nomic> you set the password on installation
<nomic> what'd be the point of a password if everyone had it
<nomic> ssh = ssh to a user
<nomic> password of the user is made on creation of the user
<IrcDroidClient> i mean the ubuntu-mate for raspberry,i have no hdmi,so i can only remote logging
<IrcDroidClient> there·s no default ssh account?
<IrcDroidClient> what the fork
<Astro7467> According to http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/36409/possible-to-ssh-with-ubuntu-mate either ssh server not active
<Astro7467>  else UbuntuMateUserName & UbuntuMatePassword
<Astro7467> I don't have a Pi running UM to test atm
<DroidClient> it is ridivulous
<alkisg> Is it?
<Astro7467> what is ridiculous?
<alkisg> No, it's ridivulous
<alkisg> Not ridiculous
<Astro7467> oh - stupid me - but now I don't know what that is
<DroidClient>  theres no default acount,what a shit
<alkisg> Yeah it's a shit, ridivulous
<alkisg> It would help if you mentioned the context though
<Astro7467> ircdroidclient = DroidClient?
<Astro7467> from earlier?
<DroidClient> i can only ssh connect to raspberry with display
<Astro7467> I think that is for initial setup
<alkisg> DroidClient: put the sd card to a pc, chroot to it, and run `passwd user` or adduser or whatever else you like
<Astro7467> alkisg: AFAIK SSH-server is not in the default pi image - same as x86 installs
<alkisg> He can also install it when using chroot
<alkisg> He can also install epoptes-client and have gui access to it, remotely
<Astro7467> true
<DroidClient> i got it
<thundergull25> ¿sabeis para actualizar mate de 16.04 a 16.10? no me aparece en actualizar software
<hughie> hello, can anyone tell me where the usb formatter is on mate.thaks
<guest-odhrrw> joinchannel
<guest-odhrrw> hi
<neil_> hi all. I'm a newbie and trying to figure out how to add a new app I downloaded to my plank. Any help is appreciated
<neil_> Just figured it out. Thanks :)
<guest_> hi everybody
<Ntemis> can someone help me out
<Ntemis> caja is crashing on me
<Ntemis> constantly
<Ntemis> right now mate is a pita
<Ntemis> cant work like this
<Akuli> how are you running mate?
<Ntemis> i must let you see my logs
<Ntemis> https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/380#issuecomment-277655667
<Ntemis> last person there
<Akuli> how did you install caja?
<Ntemis> came with the os
<Akuli> do other programs work?
<Ntemis> yes
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> caja has always been a really stable file manager for me
<Ntemis> what is weird? caja is buggy
<Akuli> not for me...
<Akuli> create a new user
<Akuli> $ sudo adduser test
<Ntemis> why?
<Akuli> i want to see if a fresh user account has this problem
<alkisg> You can also test with the "guest" account
<Ntemis> try to use sshfs to mount
<Ntemis> then work some time and try to unmount it
<alkisg> But Ntemis you're using non-stock versions, so instability is expected
<Ntemis> no am not
<alkisg> sshfs is unstable too
<Ntemis> 1.14 official here
<alkisg> You say there that you downgraded from 1.16 to 1.14
<alkisg> Which distro version?
<Ntemis> yes so i went to official release
<Ntemis> ubuntu mate
<alkisg> 16.04?
<Ntemis> yes
<alkisg> So 1.12 is official there
<Ntemis> sec
<alkisg> 1.14 is not official
<Ntemis> ah yes
<Ntemis> i have 1.21.1
<Ntemis> so official
<Ntemis> shit
<Ntemis> i have 1.12.1
<Ntemis> sorry for the typo
<alkisg> What's the output of: dpkg -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ntemis> http://termbin.com/1nym
<alkisg> it got cut in half, maybe it was too long, try this instead: dpkg -l | grep '*mate*' | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Btw, sshfs is buggy, if you get issues just with that
<gust> hallo was geht
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alkisg> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gust> hallo whats up
<Akuli> alkisg, '*mate*' is not how grep's regexes work
<Akuli> you probably want '.*mate.*' instead
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> '*mate*' matches nothing
<alkisg> grep mate, sorry, I was initially going for dpkg -l '*mate*' | grep ^ii
<alkisg> dpkg uses globs instead of regexes, so it works there
<Akuli> oh there we go :)
<Akuli> yeah
<Ntemis> alkisg: i get Use netcat.
<alkisg> dpkg -l | grep 'mate' | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Ntemis: try that one ^
<Ntemis> http://termbin.com/7h1p
<Akuli> try this: dpkg -l | grep -E '(mate|caja)' | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ntemis> i use sshfs with cinammon desktop all the time and i never had an issue
<Ntemis> http://termbin.com/33x4
<Ntemis> so i simply cant accept that is buggy
<alkisg> I've filed a lot of bug reports for sshfs, so I simply cannot accept what you say
<alkisg> And I'm using it daily in 1000+ schools, thousands of clients
<alkisg> With ltsp
<Ntemis> what issues you have?
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate-welcome is from 16.10
<alkisg> So you're not using the stock version in at least some programs
<Akuli> are you using compiz?
<Ntemis> i ppa purge the 1.16
<alkisg> ppa-purge isn't error-free
<Ntemis> maybe some apps didnt reverted
<alkisg> Try with a fresh installation
<Ntemis> no way
<Ntemis> am switching to cinammon
<Akuli> have you always had this problem or did it just magically pop up?
<Ntemis> always
<Akuli> go with cinnamon if it works for you
<Ntemis> but on 1.16 was a disaster
<Ntemis> on 1.12 is bareable
<Ntemis> on 14.04 i didnt have any issues
<Ntemis> no freezes no nothing
<Akuli> i'm still using 14.04 with mate 1.8 btw
<Ntemis> i need to be on 16.04
<Akuli> why
<Ntemis> i have compile issues on < versions
<Akuli> what program
<Ntemis> Libreelec and Lakka
<Akuli> i guess you are aware of apt-get build-dep?
<Ntemis> is  not a package issue
<Akuli> anyway
<Akuli> use cinnamon if you like it
<Ntemis> i dont but is the one i need to go to until mate fixes
<Ntemis> is my second desktop of choice that i can bare working on
<Akuli> you don't need to run caja
<Akuli> just grab whatever other file manager you want
<Akuli> like thunar from xfce or anything
<Ntemis> i know but have never worked ok with me
<Akuli> so other file managers have problems too, not just caja?
<Ntemis> because some folders were opening with caja anyway
<Akuli> sounds easy to change
<Ntemis> i had two file managers open and i couldnt even copy paste into one another
<Akuli> there's more than caja and thunar
<Akuli> what does cinnamon use? i dont remember
<Akuli> you could try that
<Ntemis> i had to drag and drop to copy
<Akuli> isn't that an easy way to do it?
<Akuli> whatever, if copy-pasting is faster for you then you want to do it that way and its ok
<Ntemis> why file managers are incompatible?
<Ntemis> in the first place
<Akuli> they shouldn't be
<Ntemis> yeah exactly
<Akuli> were they two different file managers?
<Ntemis> yes
<Akuli> why are you running two different file managers?
<Akuli> in the first place
<Akuli> )
<Ntemis> one caja one something else
<Akuli> like i said
<Ntemis> because caja was insisting opening shares
<Akuli> i think we can change that
<Ntemis> i could open witht he other one
<Akuli> did you set the other one as default in mate's default programs thingy?
<Ntemis> ofc
<Ntemis> but nothing works ok as usual
<Ntemis> some folders caja some folders the other one
<Ntemis> i could copy paste i had to drag and drop pita
<Ntemis> cant work like this either
<Ntemis> ok am gonna install cinnamon until you guys figure it out *i hope*
<Ntemis> i am using mate since 10.04
<alkisg> Ntemis: this isn't a developers channel
<Ntemis> and i want to keep doing it
<alkisg> noone here is going to "figure it out"...
<Akuli> hmm
<Ntemis> oh ok
<Akuli> desktop icons still open in caja even though i set thunar as default
<Ntemis> see !
<DarkPsydeLord> which file managers you have?
<mike_> can i help you
<Guest17225> can you speak in chinese
<Guest17225> I don't speak in english
<alkisg> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Akuli> alkisg, whats the chinese ! thingy
<Akuli> oh you did that already :)
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<alkisg> Ouch that sucks :D
<Anna_> Hello. How safe the Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 Guest session is for a house full of kids who like to play with all sort of screen-buttons?
<Akuli> depends whether you have internet access or not
<Akuli> the computer is going to be fine unless they damage it physically
<Akuli> and you have a strong enough password if they figure how to get out of the guest session... :)
<Anna_> They can't access personal files or system files/settings, can they? I mean not even if they wanted, right? The user account does have a password, indeed, and they wouldn't dare to physically do anything with the computer... but what did you mean about internet access?
<Akuli> they can't
<Akuli> if you want to be sure, just try it
<Akuli> by internet access i mean that they can probably look up whatever they want to, but since they can't actually put any files on the computer it's impossible to get any kind of viruses or malware
<Akuli> or if they manage to actually get any it's going to be gone when they log out
<Anna_> So... let me see if I understood... the guest session works in a temporary folder... like a virtual box or a live CD session?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> it's technically more like a non-sudoer user that is deleted when logging out
<Akuli> except that it's even more restricted than a regular non-sudoer
<Anna_> I don't know about technical terms. It's just very good to know I don't have to disable the Guest account! Thank you Akuli :-)
<Akuli> if you're worried about people viewing your files keep in mind that anyone with a linux usb stick can view almost anyone's files
<Akuli> or destroy any operating system
<Anna_> I have also set a hard drive password. Isn't enough?
<Akuli> if you have done that then yes, it's enough :)
<Akuli> i never bother with it
<Anna_> I was wondering if I could use the same laptop for handling my sensitive bussiness files the morning and give it to the kids for games the evening (no money for second computer). Thanks for the reassurement!
<luna__> Moms new computer is done: https://i.imgur.com/ExtwknV.jpg :)
<luna__> pimped the box with stuff for mom: https://i.imgur.com/MhY83YP.jpg :D
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> thats a nice box is that a pi?
<luna__> DarkPsydeLord: yup a Pi 3 and some other stuff inside it
<Tacoder> nice
<Tacoder> i have a pi somewhere
<Tacoder> i think im going to make a tv streamer
<ali1234> good choice. put kodi on it
<Tacoder> kodi is the one xbmc isnt it?
<jnewt1> i can't find a good way to remote into ubuntu-mate.  i've tried xrdp, a couple of vnc options, and x2go.  the problem is many apps won't open: firefox (seg fault), chrome (glx & gpu process errors), time-admin (seg fault) nvidia-settiongs (seg fault).  started @ stable driver but couldn't boot with >1 screen.  updated using the launchpad ppa 378.09, and can now boot with 2 monitors, but have this issue
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-08
<ubuntu-mate> hey guys! I need to configure btsync on a friends computer which runs Mint18. When I try to reproduce the effect of the software boutique on Mate 16.04, the repo tells me it does not support Ubuntu 16.04. Any ideas?
<ubuntu-mate> I copies the ppa and added it myself. Then it tells me that the repo does not support Ubuntu 16.04. Which is weird because it apparently supports Ubuntu mate 16.04. Can anyone give me a hint?
<Astro7467> the PPA would be different under Mint
<ubuntu-mate> it would? Does this not depend on the base (e.g. Ubuntu 16.04)?
<ubuntu-mate> Do you know how I can find out the correct ppa for Mint?
<Astro7467> suggest Google or follow instructions on BTSync site
<Astro7467> ppa includes release name eg xenial or sarah
<Astro7467> would also suggest syncthing over btsync
<ubuntu-mate> Astro7467, unfortunately the instructions on the website do not give the version that Mate offers. It is a newer one, which has become closed source and rebranded as "resilio". It also does not come with a native GUI. And One of the computers which will be synced is a windows PC so syncthing is sadly not a viable solution.
<ubuntu-mate> Direct encrypted syncing over platform borders with open source tools is surprizingly challenging.
<Astro7467> assuming the PPA has a mint release support;
<Astro7467> on the Mint machine run;
<Astro7467> lsb_release -a
<Astro7467> the last line should say 'COodename: xxx'
<Astro7467> in the PPA source file change references of Xenial to the 'xxx'
<ubuntu-mate> I'll do that. Thank you. But just for my understanding: Both Mint 18 and Mate 16.04 are based on Ubuntu 16.04. Why does the PPA differentiate?
<Astro7467> if that doesn't work on the Mint site they probably state the Ubuntu codename equivalent somewhere of the Mint release you are on e.g. xxx1 = trusty,  xxx2 = xenial, etc (sorry I am not familiar with Mint release names - I just know it is a fork of Ubuntu)
<ubuntu-mate> Hehe! That is very much alright!
<ubuntu-mate> Mint 18 is called "sarah".
<Astro7467> AFAIK how PPA's work you are right, just having Xenial in there should work cos I know for different Ubuntu releases you can config a PPA to use diffrent releases to get the software to work
<ubuntu-mate> I have to say that I really do not get the need to give every distro a pseudonym. And a female one at that.
<Astro7467> I can only assume in the case of BTSYnc they somehow have something different going on or you have a typo :D
<ubuntu-mate> I actually hope that it was a typo and redid it several times. Even copied the ppa without typing anything myself.
<ubuntu-mate> Syncthing is not cross platform, right?
<Astro7467> agree - would be nice if it just used some version number info automatically and mapped from there - release names just add a layer of complexity to the uninitiated - a false barrier for those new to Linux
<ubuntu-mate> *g* Well, here our impressions differ. I just found it to be a "dumbed down" way to not having to remember numbers when I started with Linux.
<Astro7467> It's that too, but having 3 ways of referring to the same thing doesn't help ; ie. (latest) LTS, Xenial, 16.04
<connie> hola
<connie> alguien que hable español.?
<Astro7467> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<comptekki> hi - when I remove my external 4k monitor the top and bottom panels don't resize to my laptop screen.  Any way to fix this?
<comptekki> I can't see the clock, wifi, etc. on top right or the desktop switcher at bottom right
<comptekki> i've tried changing resolution 2880x1800 to 1920x1200 and back, but the panels aren't resizing to current display (laptop screen)
<comptekki> it does work if I log out and back in
<comptekki> if i plug the 4k display back in the panels also go back to show right ends of top/bottom panels correctly
<giuseppe_> ei
<giuseppe_> ammmore
<giuseppe_> sono sex
<philippe_d> good morning
<Ceri_Philippe> good evening
<comptekki> I have set my default screen to a 4k display.  When I disconnect, the top and bottom panels are chopped off on the right - maybe retaining the 4k screen width.  Any way to fix this?
<comptekki> other than logging out then back in?
<xpkill23> grüsse gibt jemand deutsch chat
<xpkill23> hab ubuntu -m chat auf deutch
<xpkill23> danke
<xpkill23> für nichts
<sigurdur> das weiss ish nocht
<sigurdur> nicht
<sigurdur> sie können deutch mit mich sprechen, aber ich verstehen niemals
<yiannis> Hi all
<sigurdur> Hello!
<sigurdur> Hey, mate!
<sigurdur> :)
<yiannis> I just installed mate....irc is a Good idea
<yiannis> I didn't use irc since 1995 !!!!
<sigurdur> Indeed. Me too. Late 90s last time for me i would guess.
<sigurdur> Used to be a lot of normies here in those days.
<yiannis> hehe
<yiannis> dial up power...
<sigurdur> I left irc when mIRC became synonymous with irc.
<yiannis> the same here...
<sigurdur> Dial up power and angry mothers!
<sigurdur> First install of ubuntu-mate?
<yiannis> yes
<sigurdur> Curious. How does one find mate? What was your reasoning?
<xpkill23> wer
<yiannis> I like the old style gnome desktop. I recently update from 12.04 with to 16.04 flashback, but it seems flashback is a crap
<yiannis> mate works smoother by far
<yiannis> I have just downloaded mate 16.04
<sigurdur> I cant settle for one desktop. Been distro and DE hopping since Slackware 7.1. Oups. Crying children. Must go be a father!
<Akuli> nowadays irc is kind of a thing for programmers and other nerds
<Akuli> not something that people use for talking to friends
<yiannis> hehe my dauther just slept. she is 1 year old
<yiannis> akuli sure but i think i still find it convinient.
<yiannis> plus brings up some nostalgy
<Akuli> yes, irc is a great way to get support with any tech related issues :)
<yiannis> like a vinyl record hehehehe
<Akuli> or just talk
<Akuli> looking at the list of channels i have joined to there are actually quite a few non-support, talking-just-for-fun like channels
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> whatever :)
<mahmut> Türk varmı türk
<binegra> Hello! have any of you experienced that phenomena, when you type a certain key on your notebook's keyboard, there are 2 or more other characters appearing as well along with that it is supposed to appear? This is a hungarian keyboard, so it has a different set then the standard us keyboard, but it still printing numerous characters by one keystroke even setted to english. Guess it's a hardware failure?
<DarkPsydeLord> like ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<DarkPsydeLord> binegra: did you tried to clean your keyboard
<binegra> sorry about posting it here ^^ Seems like that's the best option I have given here. I did not, altough I can't think like it is _that_ dirty.. will try it tomorrow!
<DarkPsydeLord> well lemme tell you something
<DarkPsydeLord> if it only happen with certain keys most probable thing is that is dirty if it happen with every key well must be software based
<DarkPsydeLord> or defective hardware
<DarkPsydeLord> specially if it was working well
<binegra> with certain keys in every os setup, even on a live linux distribution
<DarkPsydeLord> then must be dirty/sticky from some beverage or bread crums
<binegra> basic english -latin- keys are working well, but once you are into special characters, it goes wild) i.e. -, é, ü
<ali1234> which keys? and what appears on screen?
<ali1234> usually people report the opposite happening because of deadkeys
<binegra> if you press "-" for example, you get printed '-' on your terminal, but it goes back to the beginning of the line, like if you would press home as well
<binegra> if you press "ö" which is a dedicated hungarian key, then it will give you two or 3 characters alongside the original one alltogether (i forgot which)
<ali1234> always the same characters?
<binegra> Yes, it's repetitive
<ali1234> and you always get a ö followed by some others?
<binegra> with that key, yes
<ali1234> that doesn't sound like a dirty keyboard to me. it would be more random and unpredictable
<ali1234> like it wouldn't happen the same every single time
<binegra> It happens all the time the exact same way, not matter what operating system
<ali1234> that's weird
<DarkPsydeLord> not weird at all
<ali1234> what model of computer is it?
<binegra> It's a built-in keyboard of an acer laptop
<binegra> 5715Z
<binegra> if you plug in an external keyboard, all is well
<ali1234> what operating systems have you tested this with?
<binegra> windows 7, different linux distributions
<DarkPsydeLord> same thing happened to me with my tx1000 laptop when pressing ñ
<DarkPsydeLord> but since my laptop had touchscreen i used the virtual keyboard
<binegra> basically it makes impossible to use the terminal in linux, because you either have to delete some characters after typing some, or for instance using '-' which is quite common, you always need to get back to the end of the actual command
<DarkPsydeLord> after all it seems i had some milk on the keyboard
<DarkPsydeLord> XD
<ali1234> so - also sends home?
<binegra> It effectively print '-' and act like if I pressed home at the same time
<ali1234> i guess it could be a hardware problem, if some keyboard signals are shorted out inside
<ali1234> that would create ghosting
<ali1234> ever spilled coffee in your keyboard?
<binegra> I am pretty sure I did. It's a very old laptop. I just want to find out what it's problem is and if it could be solved in a rational way.
<ali1234> what happens when you press home? does it send extra "-"?
<binegra> No, it just simply put you to the first character of that line
<binegra> Special charachters are placed around and the left to the "enter" key in hungarian keyboards and those are the ones I have problems with. It could be some serious dirt in that area
<binegra> since it's concentrated there
<ali1234> its more likely to be a short circuit
<binegra> Oh, than it's likely to be the end of it
<ali1234> dirt wouldnt really so that, but liquids would
<ali1234> its probably fixable. keyboard replacement is usually cheap and easy
<binegra> It's not a separate keyboard as I remember well, like in nowadays' laptops
<ali1234> i can see UK layout keyboards for £10 on ebay
<binegra> okay, thanks, I will check it out tomorrow, take it apart and see if there is any corrosion or any sight of damage
<binegra> Sorry for being off-topic and thanks for your help!
<comptekki> any ideas on top/bottom panels when unplugging external monitor - won't resize to laptop when external is set to default
<comptekki> other than log out/back in....
<ali1234> restarting the panel might fix it without logging out
<ali1234> not ideal though
<Astro7467> was thinking that there might be a mate-* command to reinitialize you could trigger on the event of the screen being unplugged or hot key
<Astro7467> but not in position to investigate currently
<comptekki> ok will check how to restart a panel - no right click option
<ali1234> isomething like mate-panel --replace or mate-panel -r
<ali1234> check mate-panel --help
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-09
<comptekki> --replace was the ticket - thanks for the help!!
<comptekki> looks like in need to add & at the end: mate-panel --replace &  - since it restarts the process right there when run
<lafleurdubien> Is there a way to install packages from a Live USB session and have them persist after reboot?
<comptekki> google found: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<fizikz1> hello
<fizikz1> i'm on ubuntu 16.04 and i would like to try mate
<fizikz1> what do i need to install?
<fizikz1> mate? mate-core? mate-desktop-environment? or some combination?
<alkisg> Maybe mate-desktop
<alkisg> In my installation I don't have mate-desktop-environment installed
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate-desktop
<alkisg> fizikz1: ^
<fizikz1> that requires adding the ppa?
<fizikz1> ok, it's available in the main ubuntu repo
<fizikz1> is ubuntu-mate-desktop the "remix" version that is supposed to integrate better with ubuntu?
<alkisg> fizikz1: it's an "extended" version of mate-desktop that better matches ubuntu, yes
<fizikz1> i see that will install 209 new packages. sure is extended!
<alkisg> For example, I have a "redmond menu layout" in ubuntu, while there's no such thing in debian
<fizikz1> and later if i want to uninstall, does it all get removed cleanly?
<alkisg> It's a requirement for all packages in Debian, so I wouldn't expect any issues there
<alkisg> Remember to use apt-get purge --auto-remove ubuntu-mate-desktop
<alkisg> Not plain "remove" or something else
<alkisg> You can also test with a live cd or a VM...
<fizikz1> oh, i haven't used --auto-remove before
<fizikz1> i did test with a live usb, and i quite liked mate
<enyc> hrrm, does 16.04.2 come out same time with -MATE variant as all the other variants ?
<enyc> hrrm release fun with 16.04.2 anyway ;-( will ese!
<enyc> Hrrm
<enyc> RC images ubuntu-MATE 16.04.2 been created seemingly
<enyc> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142602/testcases
<enyc> ubuntu release manager posted saying Monday more realistic for actual release
<exoalexander> hello i need help
<exoalexander> getting started with ubuntu mate
<DarkPsydeLord> with?
<akash__> hi
<Guest44972> hi
<Guest44972> wassup
<nonamer25> hi i have an issue with the wifi card
<nonamer25> on raspberry pi 3
<Guest44972> same
<nonamer25> damn the other distros work
<nonamer25> but ubuntu is friendly
<nonamer25> i am setting up a file server so i guess the complaint is moot?
<Guest44972> and touch screen on mine is broken huh weird it just makes the cursor spaz
<nonamer25> i wish i had a touch screen
<Guest44972> yeah i would use ethernet for that
<nonamer25> can i remote into ubuntu?
<Guest44972> you will drag down your speeds way to much on wifi
<Guest44972> yeah using ssh
<Guest44972> and wake on lan
<nonamer25> no i mean screen share
<Guest44972> yeah vnc
<Guest44972> org xorg through ssh
<Guest44972> *or
<nonamer25> does every raspberry pi come with minecraft pi, i got the full version on pc and it is awesome
<nonamer25> whats the application name to get VNC?
<Guest44972> the pi has a much lesser version but has a nuice python library
<nonamer25> sudo apt-get vnc didnt work
<Guest44972> vncisnt a package you need something like tight vnc or something
<nonamer25> can i use teamviewer
<Guest44972> i dont know i dont use teamspeak
<Guest44972> i preffer a vnc
<Guest44972> its open source(DEPENDING ON THE SERVER PACKAGE)
<Guest44972> oops my caps were on
<nonamer25> so what is everyone using their raspberry pis for?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-10
<White_Light> is there any way to stop plank for starting upon logon? I see it's not in startup applications, and removing it via apt wants to remove ubuntu-mate-desktop entirely
<Astro7467> could use MATE tweak to change layout - only some Inc plank
<Astro7467> could use MATE tweak to change layout - only some Inc plank
<Astro7467> Redmond has no plank
<White_Light> my problem is that over time (say 8 hours) plank becomes more choppy and unresponsive, so I've replaced it with docky
<White_Light> I'd rather just disable plank and keep cupertino
<White_Light> perhaps it's that I'm using marco (compton) rather than compiz
<Astro7467> give me 5min
<Astro7467> Cupertino without plank = Ubuntu MATE with bottom panel removed
<White_Light> alright, I was hoping there was just a config file I could change since I'd like to understand how it sets default applications
<White_Light> but that's easy enough, thanks
<cyrus_> I have a question
<cyrus_> anyone there?
<cyrus_> +i
<cyrus_> hello?
<cyrus_> i have i question
<Astro7467> !ask | cyrus_
<ubottu> cyrus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ceri_Philippe> good morning
<alkisg> Good morning
<ubuntu-mate> hi, some one k know when 16.04.2 will be released?
<luca__> hey la
<mate|80365> hi, some one know when 16.04.2 will be released
<Guest39636> hi, i'm having problems with changing my system locale
<Guest39636> i want to set it to Japanese in order to run some programs that require it. however when I try to set it in "Language Support" there is a file that doesn't download when I try to change the locale.
<roberts> -yo
<roberts> Is there anybody out there?
<Astro7467> yep, about 80+ ppl
<roberts> 83 I guess
<Astro7467> spot on
<roberts> ;)
<Astro7467> minus the bots tho
<roberts> That's true!
<roberts> What's going on in Budapest?
<Astro7467> no idea. about to pack for a road trip here in Singapore tho
<roberts> Oh nice!
<roberts> Don't do drugs there!
<roberts> Too expensive!
<roberts> and very severe punishments!
<neco122> hi
<neco122> asf
<neco122> asf
<DarkPsydeLord> kaasdhb
<claudie_> hello
<enyc> Hrrm
<enyc> Thomas Nak (thomasnak) wrote on 2016-09-09:	#15
<enyc> oops
<enyc> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/ bugs on testing images, seems MATE is being generated at same time
<enyc> (presuming) this means  Ubuntu-MATE-16.04.2  will come out same time as Ubuntu 16.04.2   on Monday (or so...) ???
<enyc> NB:  Do we have a 'release manager' here ?
<comptekki> may want to ask on #ubuntu-release
<comptekki> i just asked - see if i get response....
<comptekki> response from infinity: If by Monday you mean "not today", yes.  I've not re-set a hard date, but I was thinking Valentine's Day, with all the ISOs wrapped in heart-shaped bows. :P
<Ntemis> sup an update guys
<Ntemis> *just
<Ntemis> i switched to cinammon 3.2 and no more file manager freezes
<Ntemis> caja sucks at current state
<Ntemis> nemo is very ok with sshfs
<Ntemis> i have zero(0) issues
<Ntemis> shame really
<fizikz> something is preventing screensaver from blanking and locking the screen after the idle timeout. the screen transitions to black, then immediately wakes without locking.
<fizikz> i'm running mate (installed via ubuntu-mate-desktop) running on ubuntu 16.04
<fizikz> i'm using an external monitor and have my laptop's screen shut
<fizikz> in gnome2/metacity which i was using on this system before, the behavior is as i expect. this issue came up since installing mate
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-11
<andrea_> a
<mozart_> Hello everyone
<alexander_> greetings, using mate 16.04.1 on my ppc imac g5 here. everything except sound is working ok. the sound device manager merely shows a "dummy" output. how do i activate sound on my old but reliable g5?
<pacman123112> Hello?
<pacman123112> :D
<pacman123112> This is my small test computer with a dual boot of Windows 7 and Ubuntu MATE. This is a test message.
<Guest97152> 16.04
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> is anybody know russian support room name ?
<todi> hallo
<swift110> hey
<SuperEngineer> ho
<fizikz> hi, is it possible to use the gnome3 overlay scrollbars in mate? i see options for default scrollbars or the older ubuntu overlay with "thumbs"
<fizikz> gnome: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-adT3zFeBrzg/VdWupfYRD_I/AAAAAAAAWwo/WBQmBjRwuiU/s1600/gnome-scrollbars-ubuntuwily.png
<fizikz> vs
<fizikz> ubuntu with "thumbs": http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_sy38ocD-qU/VdWsw3oWHoI/AAAAAAAAWwU/a-6lI73v5j8/s1600/unity-overlay-scrollbars.png
<Guest91869> greetings, i am using mate 16.04.1 ppc on my imac g5 and so far everything has been working great. every except one more or less minor issue; sound. all i see in the sound settings is a "dummy" placeholder. any tips how to get sound working on my lil apple?
<Guest91869> sound
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-12
<aaron> SUCK MY DICK
<Guest40430> FUCK THEY CHANGED MY NAME FUCK YOU MAN
<Guest43723> Hi , When i boot Ubuntu Mate built for Raspberry PI 3 , i get "Failed to start Load Kernel Modules" and it says that it is booting to emergency mode
<Guest43723> has anyone faced this problem before
<fizikz> hi, is it possible to use the gnome3 overlay scrollbars in mate? i see options for default scrollbars or the older ubuntu overlay with "thumbs"
<fizikz> gnome: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-adT3zFeBrzg/VdWupfYRD_I/AAAAAAAAWwo/WBQmBjRwuiU/s1600/gnome-scrollbars-ubuntuwily.png
<fizikz> vs
<fizikz> ubuntu with "thumbs": http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_sy38ocD-qU/VdWsw3oWHoI/AAAAAAAAWwU/a-6lI73v5j8/s1600/unity-overlay-scrollbars.png
<cristian_> Alguien habla español?
<leilasamy> how I install kubuntu desktop
<Gibi92> try "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop"
<crankypuss> anybody install 17.4 on dell xps13?  problems with brcm drivers and not having wifi.  tia
<ali1234> try #ubuntu+1
<crankypuss> what is #ubuntu+1??  thought this was ubuntu-mate channel?
<ali1234> it is the channel for unreleased developement versions of ubuntu
<crankypuss> what is latest released version of MATE?
<ali1234> the latest released version of ubuntu-mate is 16.10
<ali1234> 17.04 will be released in april 2017
<crankypuss> then i need to use that one.  do you know if codeblocks runs ootb after install?
<ali1234> i have no idea
<ali1234> you might also consider the latest LTS version which is 16.04
<crankypuss> ok, thanks on the vers nbr.  tried ubuntu (not-mate) and whatever version... 16.04, 16.10, codeblocks was older version and didn't work.
<ali1234> ubuntu-mate has the same version
<crankypuss> then maybe i have to buy a mac; debian, ubuntu, siduction, lubuntu, all losers on xps13 for one reason or another.
<ali1234> maybe
<ali1234> all ubuntu flavours have the same packages
<ali1234> the only difference is which ones are installed by default
<crankypuss> codeblocks looks about as good as MSFT's VC version that i stopped using in 2001, but can't find a setup that works.  never have been good at installing stuff, prolly my fault somehow.
<crankypuss> thanks again.
<mate|4428> Hi.. a friend of mine wants to learn python. He is an begineer in learning programming language and also to linux. Will ubuntu mate lts be a good fit for his need? Or should I suggest him an rolling distro?
<sandal_maker> hey
<sandal_maker> i just installed ubuntu mate on my old notebook HP mini 110, the wifi doesnt work. i tried go to Additional Drivers but when i hit apply it back to previous option.
<unzak> Hello all... Anyone have experience loading an Amazon Fire Stick on Ubuntu?
<daffodil> does anyone know by chance how to install log4net on ubuntu-mate (running it on a raspberry pi)?  trying to build a smuxi server
<daffodil> wondering if it's hidden in some package name i can't find or something
<olof_> I just installed mate in a VM. I enabled topmenu. But its unclickable... suggestions?
<damian__> hi
<dldurk> anyone ever installed quassel-core on ubuntu mate?
<olof> Doesnt firefox work with topmenu panel in ubuntu mate?
<clacri> hello
<clacri> Has somebody ever tried to get piface rtc working with Mate on Raspberry pi ?
<nicklas> Hello. Had to reinstall, cause when I tried to install nvidia via the ubuntu mate welcome/additional drivers, it did'nt finish all the way. The progress bar stopped right before the end. I rebooted, and gui wouldn't load, just had a blocks test text and a underline blinking randomly on black screen after booting. Is it safe to just try again, or should I do something else?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-05
<oscar1234> whats the trick to get hexchat in ubuntu mate to autojoin other channels?
<kernal> right click on the channel / autojoin
<oscar1234> they are in the network list autojoin section but not working
<oscar1234> kernal, did that but restarting nothing happens
<kernal> nice
<oscar1234> hunh
<kernal> so the server autojoins?
<oscar1234> yes and this channel
<oscar1234> its the built in thing from the welcome screen
<kernal> and you want to auto-join another channel on the freenode network?
<oscar1234> yes
<kernal> hmmm don't know oscar1234
<oscar1234> mebbe gotta start hexchat another way
<kernal> I don't have any issues with it here
<kernal> oh yeah, I launch hexchat from the applications menu
<loy_> hello there! i'm new to ubuntu mate..
<kernal> hello
<raspbubuntu_> bonjour
<raspbubuntu_> Une petite question, j'ai un ecran 27 et je n'arrive pas a configurer le  fichier config.tct  pour modifier l'afficahe de sorte que tout lécran soit utliser sous ubunt mate
<raspbubuntu_> personne?
<Joche> hi
<nemo> I have no idea what config.tct even is, so couldn'tve helped even if I wasn't busy getting ready for work at that time
<bhanu> hw
<kernel^klink> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<kernel^klink> I'm looking for some help, is this the right place?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kernel^klink> I'm having a weird problem on 16.04 with weather applets. I have installed gis-weather, my-weather-indicator, and simple-weather. And none of them will display the temp in the taskbar, only an icon
<diogenes_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kernel^klink> I'm having a weird problem on 16.04 with weather applets. I have installed gis-weather, my-weather-indicator, and simple-weather. And none of them will display the temp in the taskbar, only an icon. Anyone have any ideas why?
<kernel^klink> I can't seem to find answers on google or bug trackers for the projects
<nemo> hm
<nemo> kernel^klink: I'm on 14.04 personally, and would totally check to see what I'm using for weather except as luck would have it I'm just over 50% through dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<nemo> kernel^klink: I'm gonna WAG it's whatever comes with that mate time/calendar/weather widget
<nemo> pretty sure that's what I've always used
<nemo> kernel^klink: I should say, I'm on 14.04 and devuan at this point.  but the particular machine I'm copying has not made that jump yet ☺
<nemo> and. man is Unity annoying. once I finish this update this thumb drive is getting MATE too
<kernel^klink> No prob nemo, I actually don't mind the default mate weather aplet, except the scrollbar irritating always jumps to the top while I'm trying to read the forecast. Even if I try and hold it in place with the mouse. I tell ya' I just can't win with these weather indicators lol, and I don't care for desktop widgets.
<kernel^klink> hopefully some one will come along that has an idea. I can't help but think that I may just be missing some dependency or something
<nemo> kernel^klink: the general issue feels like none of the things you picked have a gnome2/mate applet or gnome2/mate notification area support
<nemo> kernel^klink: but... again. why not just use the standard mate date/time/weather thing?
<kernel^klink> that is what I was kind of thinking, could they have possibly updated to only be using gtk3 now
<kernel^klink> nemo, as stated I'm having probs with the scroll bar with the standard mate weather applet. plus I really like the info that the my-simple-weather-indicator gives
<nemo> ok. wasn't sure that was same thing
<nemo> will try one of those once I get my machine back
<nemo> but... don't remember ever having a scrollbar
<retryser47> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kernel^klink> thanks nemo :-), I'll just be lurking for awhile
<alvaro> I'm new in here
<alvaro> What does it do?
<TaZeR> what does what do?
<kernal> hey TaZeR
<lostMeUbuntu> it.  information technology
<lostMeUbuntu> doooozoooo!
<kernal> morning lostMeUbuntu
<lostMeUbuntu> night kernal
<lostMeUbuntu> gmt -1
<saigel_> Got a weird problem here. Ubuntu 16.10, Mate Desktop. Trying to start VLC (and other programs), I get a window frame only. No contents. Please suggest what I should check to solve this problem. See: http://www.saigelosli.com/vlc-problem.png
<Darkhero|mobile> Does restarting mate-panel fix anything?
<saigel_> Don't know how to do that.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-06
<saigel_> By the way, it's not every kind of program that does this. Libre office works fine. VLC and VirtualBox have this problem. Maybe it's only programs that start with "V" <kidding>.
<Darkhero|mobile> Going to mate-tweak and picking another configuration or saving your own should reset it
<Darkhero|mobile> at least on 16.04
<saigel_> Configuration, like "Window Manager"?
<Darkhero|mobile> No, panel layout under interface
<saigel_> I've tried "Marco (no compositor)", "Marco (Software compositor)", "Metacity (no compositor)" and "Metacity (Software compositor)"... all with the same results.
<saigel_> Oh, sorry.
<Darkhero|mobile> I'm referring to wherever you can change the panel layout
<Darkhero|mobile> Looks like there's an extra panel category in 16.10
<Darkhero|mobile> I'll be back soon
<alkisg> saigel_: those two programs use qt, maybe it's qt-based programs that have the issue?
<alkisg> Which graphics drivers are you using? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 3 VGA
<saigel_> alkisg, I finally got an update on the machine and a reboot. After that, the window started filling in. Weird.
<eric> hello
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<eric> hi
<Guest23082> hi
<Guest23082> hi
<Guest23082> 123456
<Guest23082> 1234566666666
<Guest23082> assdfjkl;
<Guest23082> adfdsjfkahsldkjfhbvj mrhf pasdjfhgvbsdmnnucfjbwk jebf hdbsnmhfusavdmnfysdjmfh mnsdh fdsjfs
<Guest23082> scratch
<manolo> hola
<diogenes_> hi
<manolo> bueno dias es el primer dia de ubutu y queria saber donde me descargo el programa gracias
<diogenes_> !es @manolo
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<manolo> gracias muchas gracias
<GenZai> Hi there
<alkisg> Hello
<GenZai> Just tried to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10. Got an error on shim-signed and grub-efi-amd64-signed during the upgrade. At the end of the upgrade I received the message " the upgrade has aborted, a recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a) . But nothing ran...
<GenZai> I guess I won't be able to reboot as grub is maybe broken now.
<GenZai> the recovery runs at the reboot normally ? Or it should run just after I receive the error message after the upgrade ?
<alkisg> GenZai: try to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade currently, and see if it prompts you to run dpkg --configure -a etc
<GenZai> ok i'll try this
<mate|piterke> Witam wszystkich jest moze ktos tu z Polski
<alkisg> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mate|piterke> acha jestem od kilku dni posiadaczem linuxa
<alkisg> We don't speak Polish.
<alkisg> Go to #ubuntu-pl
<GenZai> it's still says there is an error on those 2 packages
<GenZai> but it doesn't ask me to run dpkg --configure -a
<GenZai> https://gist.github.com/GenZai/28dbe269702416c81e2fb6828b6b6ce4
<alkisg> GenZai: what's the output of this? ls -lha /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi
<GenZai> @alkisg,
<GenZai> drwx------ 2 root root 4,0K nov.   5  2016 .
<GenZai> drwx------ 3 root root 4,0K nov.   5  2016 ..
<GenZai> -rwx------ 1 root root 120K nov.   5  2016 grubx64.efi
<alkisg> GenZai: that's the problem, it's a directory while it needs to be a file
<GenZai> yep weird
<GenZai> how come it's a directory
<alkisg> GenZai: just try moving it elsewhere, and run apt-get dist-upgrade again
<GenZai> it's weird that I have this file grubx64.efi in BOOTX64.efi if, BOOTX64.efi is not supposed to be a directory
<Blingy> Hey everyone!
<GenZai> Heya
<Blingy> Hey GenZai, i hope you're doing okay
<Blingy> i'm new into Linux and i just wanted some help for something
<GenZai> Yep what is your question ?
<Blingy> I'm just trying to install Oracle Express edition database for my studies
<Blingy> and i find it a little bit challenging here lol
<Blingy> i went through many tutorials
<saigel_> alkisg: It says: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) [102b:0522] (rev 02), Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1) [103c:0100], 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82576 Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10c9] (rev 01), Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company NC362i Integrated Dual port Gigabit Server
<saigel_> Adapter [103c:323f]
<GenZai> I would recommend to test your installs on a virtual machine
<GenZai> then you can play around without the fear of crashing your computer :)
<alkisg> saigel_: yeah, it sounds like a graphics driver glitch, it doesn't even load a kernel driver for that
<alkisg> Is it a server with an embedded ancient card?
<Blingy> I can install a virtual machine on Ubuntu?
<saigel_> Server: yes, Embedded: yes, Ancient: probably!
<saigel_> alkisg: Now here is something funny: I used a different RDP client, and the window contents is visible.
<alkisg> saigel_: ok so if you're using that as a desktop, try to find a pci-e one
<saigel_> Uh, no, it's being used as a server.
<alkisg> RDP can work on the real desktop or on a virtual desktop
<alkisg> Your real desktop has issues, the virtual desktops are unrelated to the actual hardware
<saigel_> I think you're right!
<saigel_> I'll go poke into that idea for awhile.
<saigel_> Thank you.
<GenZai> @Blingy, yep I would recommend to install Oracle Virtual Box
<alkisg> np
<alkisg> saigel_: there's also x2go for remote desktops
<alkisg> (except for rdp)
<saigel_> alkisg: What is it?
<alkisg> xrdp is the server, freerdp or mstsc are the clients
<alkisg> in the same sense exactly, x2go-server is the server, x2go-client the client
<alkisg> The client runs on many OSes
<saigel_> It must be pretty good?
<alkisg> About the same as rdp, but it's a linux protocol, not a windows protocol
<alkisg> In some cases, it's better. In some others... no
<alkisg> I.e. try it and see if it works better for you or not
<saigel_> Ok. It's Ubuntu on the server and /usually/ Ubuntu on the client. But sometimes I access the server from my iPad or Android phone.
<alkisg> Hmm not sure if they have clients for ipad, and the android was pretty alpha...
<alkisg> They do have a decent client for windows
<saigel_> Ok. I'll have a look-see.
<alkisg> Check on their website for details, I'm not using it that much to know the latest details
<alkisg> ok
<saigel_> alkisg: Follow up: I was accessing my server via RDP protocol through Remmina. The complaint I was having was that some windows (VLC and VirtualBox were the ones I noticed) produced a window frame but NO contents. I just now changed color capture mode from 15 bits to 24 bits, and Voila! Window contents now visible.
<alkisg> saigel_: were you watching the actual server screen though, or a virtual desktop?
<saigel_> Virtual, I'm not onsite.
<alkisg> If you were accessing a virtual desktop, that's purely a remmina issue then...
<alkisg> (or xrdp issue)
<saigel_> Agreed.
<saigel_> But I couldn't tell until just now.
<alkisg> Eh no that's not certain,
<alkisg> you can access either the real or a virtual desktop, while being remote
<saigel_> I've never seen anything like that before where one window works great but another one produces just its window frame and nothing else.
<alkisg> The difference is in the first case the graphics card driver is used
<saigel_> Well, heck. Now that you mention it, I guess I'm not sure.
<alkisg> The difference is, if you plug in a monitor locally, will you see the same things that you're seeing remotely
<saigel_> Right. Then I'm seeing a virtual desktop.
<alkisg> ps aux could also reveal that, the real desktop is spawned by the display manager
<alkisg> OK, then it's purely an xrdp/remmina issue
<pim8> hello everyone, I have a 2006 box with an asus m2n4-sli motherboard and a AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+. GPU is an NVidia 8800 GTS. this is a technical question about the working of a pc. as I am experiencing awful mouse lag and the keyboard is unusable on a variety of OSs (Ubuntu,Lubuntu, 64-32bit, XP) I was wondering what could be off. Is the CPU that handles usb inputs like these? GPU or motherboard, or could it be all of them. I could
<pim8> easily swap the CPU with a 40 euro worth of on amazon, but would not want to dump money ineffectively on an old system such as this one
<pim8> I need to add that the keyboard works fine in the BIOS
<alkisg> pim8: 2006 box, yeah you should definately not spend any money on it
<alkisg> How much RAM does that have?
<alkisg> You can even buy better hardware with less than 100 euros
<alkisg> Although, that's not an #ubuntu-mate question, you could ask in #hardware if you like
<alkisg> Browsers nowadays need more than 1 GB RAM, so you should have 1-2 GB RAM for normal desktop use
<chris__> 131
<pim8> alikisg: I got 4GB RAM, computing power is the bottle neck but it still perfectly capable of handling printing and everyday browsing
<pim8> thanks for pointing out #hardware though!
<alkisg> pim8: your box has about the same performance as this tv box: https://www.gearbest.com/media-player/pp_691661.html
<alkisg> ...with $79
<alkisg> Really, don't invest on it
<pim8> alkisg: it was my old desktop and now my folks' computer. I would just like to get it to work without putting money into it. I dont think it is more than a nuisance but I cannot find the root of the problem with the mouse and keyboard.
<alkisg> pim8: well, when that happens, open `top` and see what is taking up cpu
<alkisg> pim8: also check `dmesg` for errors
<pim8> I was wondering whether it would be a cpu matter of motherboard/gpu. 40 euro worth of finding out for myself if no useful advice is found.top only gives about 7% to xorg and that is the highest usage process. I ll try dmesg shortly then. thing is it almost impossible to type
<pim8> during one cycle it improved only by swapping the front usb ports with the ones in the back, momentarily. nvidia gave me heaps of issues in the past with graphics but I am not educated enough to know if graphics drivers could result in this behaviour
<alkisg> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Athlon+64+X2+Dual+Core+5200%2B => 1383 cpu score
<alkisg> That means that you should be able to watch youtube full screen without lags, but of course not on full hd
<alkisg> and of course without 50 tabs open
<alkisg> If you get keyboard/mouse lags on that task, something else is wrong, not the cpu
<pim8> alkisg, I dont even get 1 full MBps of bandwidth here..so no issue with non-HD
<pim8> what I know it is wrong is the mp-bios bug about noapic
<pim8> I updated the bios and fiddled with the different option in the grub in vain
<alkisg> dmesg may tell you about several hardware issues, irqs, whatever
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-07
<kylie> hello?
<kylie> anyone?
<imexil> Hi, I'm contemplating to upgrade from 16.04 stock ubuntu to Ubuntu Mate but instead of reinstalling 17.10 thought to maybe go directly to 18.04. Now I wonder how stable are the daily builds. I don't mind fixing the odd application or am not afraid of changes from one day to another as long as I can run my normal applications. Anyone uses daily also as their daily driver?
<alkisg> imexil: I'm using 18.04 in a school, there were a lot of stability complaints
<alkisg> I suspect it's related to mate-hud...
<imexil> stability as in window manager crashing?
<alkisg> Unable to affect anything with keyboard/mouse
<alkisg> While e.g. alt+ctrl+f1 works fine
<imexil> Ah I see. That would be an issue ;-)
<CrazyTux> hello, how can I completely purge Xubuntu DE and Xfce from my Ubuntu Mate installation?
<alkisg> CrazyTux: try asking in #xubuntu
<CrazyTux> I have Ubuntu Mate installed.
<alkisg> CrazyTux: ubuntu mate users know about ubuntu mate, so they can tell you how to uninstall its components etc
<alkisg> Xubuntu users know about xubuntu
<alkisg> You're asking the question "how to uninstall xubuntu"
<alkisg> It doesn't matter if you have unity, kde, lxde, mate  etc
<alkisg> Ask in #xubuntu to see how to uninstall xfce...
<alkisg> Normally it would be "sudo apt purge --auto-remove xubuntu-desktop", but if you installed from the xubuntu cd, then it would mark the packages as "manually installed", so autoremove wouldn't do much
<alkisg> You need to ask them, about which packages their desktop contains
<CrazyTux> ok. I will do that.
<CrazyTux> hello, does installing multiple DEs corrupt the the OS?
<sixwheeledbeast> I cant see why. Do you have an issue or is this a general question?
<alkisg> Some times, services from one DE are running in the other DE
<CrazyTux> I have Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3 installed on my laptop. I have installed KDE Plasma, Lubuntu and Xubuntu DEs also on this. When I log into Mate the appearance seems to have changed. This was not the one that was there when I had installed Ubuntu Mate.
<CrazyTux> When I logged into Xubuntu, the desktop fonts and icons seemed to be blurred.
<alkisg> it's best to use VMs for tests
<CrazyTux> ok
<GenZai> @alkisg, btw thx for the help yesterday. It worked :)
<GenZai> Always scary when the grub gets broken :)
<alkisg> you're welcome
<alkisg> indeed!
<CrazyTux> is it advisable to use a single DE?
<GenZai> Why would he want to use several DE ?
<lmanes> Hello everyone... Mate is really cool! I have been trying all the flavors out there and I think I will stick to this one.
<piterke> Witam wszystkich rozmawia ktos tu po polsku potrzeboje porady
<lmanes> polski facet!
<piterke> no tak obecnie pracujacy w niemczech
<lmanes> I am running the desktop environment on an bay trail Asus x205ta... everything seems to work! But no soumd!
<lmanes> Nie umiem mówić po niemiecku ani po polsku. To jest smutne.
<lmanes> Dziękuję Ci tłumaczu Google
<piterke> hej ale to nie problem tlumacz gogle czasami prowadzi nas do lasu
<lmanes> Do anyone knows if there is a search button for the store and to also one to search installed programs in the system?
<lmanes> las? Czy to polskie powiedzenie? Chcę trzymać się z dala od lasu! zabawny!
<piterke> i have a problem i want to instal the program PORTABLE FORMAT FACTORY FOR LINUX
<piterke> the forest is a beautiful place
<lmanes> yes it is! Good for relaxing!
<piterke> genau detch
<lmanes>  I found this page talking about an alternative for the Format Factory...
<lmanes> https://askubuntu.com/questions/676279/format-factory-equivalent-in-14-04
<piterke> was ist mit maine frage format factory for linux ich brahe den program
<piterke> This page i know can not downolad this program
<lmanes> so you want to find a linux program that can do the same thing? Is that it?
<piterke> I need to convert a movie from yutube to soundtrack
<piterke> I want to get the soundtrack from the movie
<lmanes> i see it
<piterke> http://tube2mp3.de/index.php
<lmanes> there are a couple of options for you
<piterke> here is a nice site but closed
<lmanes> I am trying to find a weblink i have
<piterke> how can you tell me what these options are
<piterke> sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<piterke> I installed this program from the terminal
<piterke> I will see how it works
<lmanes> this website seems to work just fine... i just tried and it was great!  https://yt2mp3.org/
<lmanes> It really works!
<sixwheeledbeast> i would imagine youtube-dl will do that
<piterke> Thanks for the help I offer, I greet everyone
<subrag> Hello, I installed 17.04 and it was working fine. I changed my desktop lay out and now I can't see the desktop any more...it's just a gray screen. I can get to the login page ok. Is there anything I can do other than reinstall everything?  Thanks
<Menzador> flexiondotorg - Yo, are we putting 1.20 into Bionic?
<flexiondotorg> Menzador: Yes
<Menzador> Thanks you
<Menzador> *Thank you! :P
<vens1> I want to boot directly into console mode. No GUI, just a terminal. I found an example that says to edit `/etc/default/grub` for Ubuntu. Is it the same for UbuntuMate?
<ray_> hi
<diogenes_> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-08
<eric> jjj
<kernal> kkk
<Guest79713> hello!
<Guest79713> Du you play any cats?
<kernal> No I don't have any cats
<Guest79713> Here is a C.A.T.S
<Guest79713> Here is C.A.T.S. room,do you play this game?
<Guest79713> You can search in firefox"C.A.T.S game"
<kernal> no time for games :(
<Guest79713> Oh that's not good
<Guest79713> :(
<Guest79713> XD
<Guest79713> Where is you time
<Guest79713> :)
<kernal> what time is it where I'm from?
<Guest79713> Just a moment
<Guest79713> Why you donthave
<Guest79713> Sorry'
<Guest79713> But where do you spend your time?
<kernal> work, work and work
<Guest79713> Oh!me too
<Guest79713> But I have sometime to play games^_^
<Guest79713> We're so pathetic!>_<
<Guest79713> d====(^-^)b
<Guest79713> Encourage to you work
<Guest79713> hard
<Guest79713> and
<Guest79713> play
<Guest79713> herd
<kernal> need a new GPU to play hard :)
<Guest79713> oh that's"play hard"
<Guest79713> Hello!
<Guest79713> Well I want play C.A.T.S right NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest79713> bye
<Guest79713> See you next time!d=====(^-^)=b
<kernal> bye
<eric_> hoi
<kernal> yo
<eric_> hi
<Guest69056> play cats
<Guest69056> oh
<Guest69056> by
<Guest69056> nnnnno
<kernal> bye
<Guest69056> bye
<eric_> hello
<eric_> everone
<eric_> d============(^-^)========b
<eric_> hi@kernal
<stelios> bey
<stelios> hey
<stelios> hello
<stelios> hellohhhhm
<CrazyTux> It looks like some of the theme in Ubuntu Mate have been corrupted after installing KDE Plasma. What can be done to restrore them?
<CrazyTux> hello....
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, new user
<CrazyTux> diogenes_, ok. Let me try.
<CrazyTux> diogenes_, it works. What may have gone wrong with my other user account? how to correct that?
<diogenes_> CrazyTux, some rc config
<diogenes_> incompatibility
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> thanks a lot
<diogenes_> yw
<piterke_> witam kolege z Moldawi
<diogenes_> piterke_, czesc
<piterke_> Czes ja tu powoli zamarzam
<diogenes_> hehe ruszaj paluszkamy
<mate|28207> algum brasileiro aí
<diogenes_> !pt | mate|28207
<ubottu> mate|28207: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-09
<capyre> hi
<Guest98123> hi
<capyre> alguien que hable espñaol
<capyre> =D
<mate|68656> Ubuntu Mate 17.10 No Wired internet after Suspend: I recently got a different modem and these past two days my internet's not working after I suspend but it does turn back on after I restart computer.
<mate|68656> *-network
<mate|68656> description: Ethernet interface
<mate|68656> product: 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<mate|68656> vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<mate|528> Ubuntu Mate 17.10 No Wired internet after Suspend
<mate|528> I recently got a different modem and these past two days my internet's not working after I suspend but it does turn back on after I restart computer.
<mate|528> I'm now using an Arris TM822r. Kind of a linux newb so forgive me for dumb questions. If you need me to do something else for more info please let me know.
<kernal> I feel your pain mate|528
<kernal> I hate network problems
<mate|528> yeah it sucks
<mate|528> never had a problem before upgrading modem
<mate|528> Also I do have a support ticket open here with more info about the network if anyone could stop by and help it would be greatly appreciated. https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-17-10-no-wired-internet-after-suspend/15959
<kernal> modem shouldn't really your computer having a network connection after sleeping?
<kernal> really affect*
<mate|528> yup after waking up from sleep it kicks me from internet on browser and computer
<mate|528> until I restart
<mate|528> my modem still shows everything is online though
<kernal> does the same thing happen with 16.04?
<mate|528> Well I never upgraded the modem with 16.04 so idk
<kernal> grab an iso, launch up a live session and see what happens after it goes to sleep?
<mate|528> Well I had 16.04 before and everything ran fine when it went to sleep it's just after upgrading modem in 17.10 that it started doing this and really only like a week after running the modem
<mate|528> Maybe it needs some different driver now that the modem is different idk
<CrazyTux> I want to remove all the traces of KDE Plasma that I have installed on Ubuntu Mate. I am encountering some problems with it. How can I do that?
<sebastian> hhi
<sebastian> r
<sebastian> r
<sebastian> r
<sebastian> r
<sebastian> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> rr
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<Guest29442> r
<chaver_93460> rgb connection on Dell Latitude E4300 not functioning
<marlin_noir> Bonsoir...J'ai cliquer sans doute un peu vite en installant UBUNTU. Je n'ai plus accès à Windows 10...merci de vos conseils;=)
<marlin_noir> Bonsoir Darkhero. Disponible?
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Darkhero> Sorry, I can only answer in english
<vkareh> sounds like he installed Ubuntu and now can't get to Windows 10... what's the shortcut to show the Grub menu during POST?
<marlin_noir> Bonsoir...J'ai cliquer un peu vite en installant UBUNTU. Résultat: plus d'accès à win 10 !!!Un coup de main SVP ;=)
<diogenes_> !fr | marlin_noir
<ubottu> marlin_noir: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<marlin_noir> OK Merci
<vkareh>  marlin_noir: Reboot -> Hold [Shift] -> Select Windows
<andrew> I have a brightness control issue on my Lenovo Thinkpad T430i running Ubuntu Mate 16.04.03 LTS. The brightness control is very jumpy, and not accurate whatsoever, sometimes increasing the brightness will make the bar go backwards, and vice versa.
<ghost_> how can i clear space in /boot?
<diogenes_> ghost_, by removing the old kernels
<ghost_> diogenes, could you explain how to do that please?
<ghost_> sorry im new to the raspberry pi
<diogenes_> ghost_, run in terminal: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<ghost_> diogenes, http://termbin.com/446q
<diogenes_> ghost_, 63 MB for /boot?
<diogenes_> who taught you to do so?
<diogenes_> you can't even fit two kernels in there
<ghost_> when i instaled the os thats what it was resized to
<diogenes_> by default?
<diogenes_> what option did you pick
<ghost_> yes by default. and it just asked if i wanted to resize the boot section and i clicked yes
<diogenes_> ghost_, do you have any important files on this machine?
<ghost_> no, not at the moment.
<diogenes_> then I'd recommend you to go ahead reinstall the system, but this time, make only two partitions, two
<diogenes_> first partition is / ext4 at least 20 GB
<diogenes_> second partition /home ext4 the rest of the space
<diogenes_> if you have an EFI system then create a 300 MB /boot/efi partition
<diogenes_> and nothing else
<diogenes_> no /boot partitions, not even a /swap partition because we can create a swap file afterwards
<ghost_> ok, I will go ahead and do that. Thanks
<diogenes_> choose "something else" when you reach partitioning
<diogenes_> and you're good to go
<ghost_> so just those first two partitions and not the /boot or /swap
<ghost_> ok, i got it
<diogenes_> BUT
<diogenes_> if you have a EFI system, then of course you must create a third partition called /boot/efi
<diogenes_> otherwise your system won't boot
<ghost_> Right, Thanks diogenes
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<betotho> hi
<kaption> back again
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-10
<Guest79111> hello
<Guest79111> hello?
<Guest79111> hi
<Guest79111> hi@WhitePsydeLord
<Guest79111> Can you talk to me?
<Guest79111> hello\
<Guest79111> \\
<potato> hi
<master_> hello! What is HexChat about?
<alkisg> Chatting in order to get support for ubuntu mate
<master_> Okay. Thanks
<alkisg> np
<master_> how do I get new themes of ubuntu other than the installed ones
<alkisg> Now it's weekend, you might need to stay on for hours to see an answer to that :)
<diogenes_> master_, https://www.opendesktop.org/s/Mate
<master_> no problem
<mate|78315> ehem
<KingParrot> Hello room
<KingParrot> Mexican music is boring to night.
<KingParrot> Has anyone here attempted to install profilemanager 1.0 in ubuntuMATE?
<KingParrot> yeah blah blah
<KingParrot> I've already disabled updates on it
<Khan> I'm having trouble with a Lenovo V110-15ISK, the thing can't boot when the ODD is installed, or when I put an HDD in its place
<Khan> tried to search for BIOS firmware update, but Lenovo says they don't support Linux :'(
<Guest50672> Egun on. ¿Qué programa puedo utilizar en Ubuntu para trabajar con dibujos o planos creados con Autocad?
<m12> hi
<funki-kingston> Hi ! I have a problem with the choise of my graphic card. I changed it to use my processor as graphic card, but my ubunto dont boot corectly now so i want to change it back but i cant remember how. Coold you help me ?
<diogenes_> how it doesn't boot correctly?
<funki-kingston> no, the recovery mod work but the normal mod show a black screen after the loading of ubuntu
<diogenes_> when you reach black screen, run: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<diogenes_> reboot again
<funki-kingston> ok i will try this
<funki-kingston> and to you know how i can put my real graphic card in work ?
<funki-kingston> actually this is my proc who is on this work
<diogenes_> first boot then we'll see
<funki-kingston> ok
<funki-kingston> I cant right anithing on the starting black screen
<diogenes_> press alt+ctrl+f1 or 2 3
<funki-kingston> ok
<diogenes_> write your login and passwd
<diogenes_> then: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<funki-kingston> Hi everyone ! How can i change the graphic card who are runing ? I change it accidentaly to use my proc, but linux dont boot corectly now i have to use noacpi and no modeset tu boot it
<funki-kingston> i use noacpe and nomodeset on the boot preset by using 'e'
<alkisg> funki-kingston: what's the output of this command? sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<funki-kingston> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvmJGXw2wTl
<KingParrot> poout jelly bweans rub
<funki-kingston> hi ! did somebody succes to install texmaker on ubuntu 18.0 mate
<funki-kingston> ?
<KingParrot> Please do not work on this page or on the extension pages, any work will be overwritten by a bot.
<KingParrot> some weeks extra for IceCat to build.
<KingParrot> someone might build Sandboxie for linux deb and rpm.
<KingParrot> SandboxieInstall32-376.exe
<KingParrot> SandboxieInstall32-376.exe
<KingParrot> Maxthon V1.0.4.0 Beta
<mate|51442> hello
<KingParrot> I used the word Maxthon in a firefox irc cat.
<KingParrot> Powered by Google TranslateTranslate
<KingParrot> It don't sound like Cameyo is to great.
<KingParrot> Cameyo Creates a Portable Version of Just About Any Program
<KingParrot> o nice chat room
<KingParrot> Free Trial
<KingParrot> Falkon Browser
<KingParrot> u can type it
<KingParrot> What version of MATE is the best
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-11
<KingParrot> dummy package vs metapackage?
<KingParrot> njjfd
<verr_> s
<verr_> hi
<alexandros> hello
<alexandros> any1 uses raspberry pi 3 model B with ubuntu?
<mate|40102> Hello everybody: is it possibile to increase a tiny bit the time of the dropdown menu so it doesn't disappear so quickly as soon as the mouse pointer leave the menu item?
<Sigurdson> hello fellow linux mates :)
<diogenes_> hi
<Sigurdson> I have a temporary workstation put up in my living room. My office has a good workstation but i bought the windows 7 and the windows 10 upgrade so i am using that. I am thinking i might as well use what i pay for. But i must say i enjoy linux much much more :)
<diogenes_> and?
<Sigurdson> Hi diogenes_
<Sigurdson> and.. well i just enjoy it, thats all.
<diogenes_> I'm glad for you.
<Sigurdson> i wish i could use this as my main OS oh well.
<diogenes_> why not?
<Sigurdson> cannot temper with the other system
<diogenes_> ok
<vishnu> hello
<sigurdson> I have a problem, i am trying to install a .deb package with Packetinstaller for ubuntu. So when i click the install package button i get a message to close other package managers like synaptic etc. But no other is running and i just rebooted.
<sigurdson> I think it is installed now, i used a different package manager :)
<sigurdson> ooOO just found out you can drag icons on the top bar of the screen :) Neat
<mehdi> salam
<mehdi> hi
<Grorco> hey guys, I'm a little stuck, I upgraded to 17.10 a couple days ago and can't change my background now. The appearances app doesn't change it, I've changed every background location I could find with gsettings/dconf still nothing. Any suggestions? wmctrl shows that I'm using Metacity(marco)
<khalid> noob here need help with Open VPN
<linuxliam> hi o/
<khalid> hi linuxliam
<linuxliam> I'm wondering if at some point ubuntu mate will intergrate kde-connect style android notification
<sammih526> hello everyone. i just wanted to have someone's opinion. i'm a new linux user and I was wondering what people see as the main differences between ubuntu and ubuntu-mate for the pi.
<kleinkravis44> print ("Hello World")
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-04
<qwertuttyty> R. pi2 B. https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/ Check. Installation goes well - it works. After the update, the download occurs only in text mode, there are errors in the console during the update. Checked twice.
<alkisg> I don't think ubuntu-mate for rpi is too well maintained nowadays
<alkisg> I think Raspbian is a lot more optimized
<qwertuttyty> I installed two times that I see  - wrote. I know there are other operating systems for PI.
<qwertuttyty> For 4 years now I have not used pi as a PC. This first installation in 4 years
<alkisg> I've been using mate in rpi2 for 2 years; then I switched to raspbian for another 2 years
<alkisg> mate is still my main desktop, but only on PCs
<qwertuttyty> In a mate of pulsa shows sound as the output of sound one channel, I do not use sound via hdmi. I have hdmi output on dvi. The sound card in r. pi2 B has the output of jack sound as adin channel = mono?
<qwertuttyty> as one channel = mono?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-05
<qwertuttyty> As about installation of a kernel for arm i of the sudo dpkg installation - i * version 5 kernel .deb on mate and raspbian, but after reset the kernel is not loaded, loaded a kernel 4. armhf gen-lpae. Installing as for PC Installing the kernel for arm not suitable?
<qwertuttyty> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<qwertuttyty> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<qwertuttyty> restart
<qwertuttyty> 5 kernel have samsung exfat driver
<qwertuttyty> PC 5 kernel have samsung exfat driver
<qwertuttyty> in raspbian works temp my cpu pi2 b 43 - 48C. Radiator and open.
<qwertuttyty> umate r. pi i can installed hardinfo say cannot download the file from ip (url)
<qwertuttyty> Synaptic
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-07
<qwertuttyty> During updating. Did not begin to risk. https://ibb.co/zb16k7q https://ibb.co/PwksWw2 https://ibb.co/Pz4SzfQ https://ibb.co/Y3ZgN00 I have two loader sda and sdb. sdb boot is not a boot loader for u-mate. Loader for u-mate 20 is on sda.
<qwertuttyty> sda virtual HDD, sdb real HDD
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-09
<gid3on> Aloha! Is there any way in Ubuntu Mate you can change the timestamp on jpg and mp4 recorded by a GoPro not setup correctly for time and date?
<alkisg> exiftool '-FileModifyDate<DateTimeOriginal' *
<alkisg> It's not related to the desktop environment though
<alkisg> Ah you probably want the opposite of what I proposed
<alkisg> Mine is "to set the file date to the original date recorded inside the photo"
<alkisg> Anyway, exiftool is your friend, google what you need from its parameters
<gid3on> alkisg: Thank you - I will give it a spin!
